# [DEBIAN] PCMCIA-Package entfernen



## Surma (15. Januar 2005)

Hossa,
ich hab hier gerade ein Problem mit meiner Ethernet-Karte auf meinem Uralt-Laptop.

Der Treiber konnte installiert werden, jedoch aenderte das nihts an der Funktionstuechtigkeit der Karte. Nun habe ich herausgefunden, das der mitgeliferte Treibe auf der Debian-CD 32-Bit ist, un davon auszugehen ist, das mein alter PCMCIA-Slot nur 16-Bit hat.

Nun moechte ich also alte Treiber installieren, und davor muessen die neuen runter.
Nun bin ich noch recht neu auf Linux, und kreig das ganze um's verrecken nicht deinstalliert.
Drei Packages muessen wohl deinstallliert werden:


			
				lsmod hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nls_cp437               3896   1  (autoclean)
> *ds                      6400   2
> i82365                 22672   2
> pcmcia_core            45824   0  [ds i82365]*
> af_packet               6136   0  (unused)



Jedoch kommt bei allen, nach dem ich rmmod aufgerufen hab, "Device or resources busy".

Schoen und gut, aber es ist keine Karte im Slot und ich hab nochmal extra per "cardctl eject" alles auch nochmal Softwaremaessig rausgeschmissen.

Ich kreigs nicht hin, hilfe!

Debian 3.0
Linux version 2.2.20-idepci

Greetz Alexander Surma


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2005)

Wahrscheinlich startet irgendein Script beim Booten das ganze PCMCIA-Subsystem und muss mit diesem Script dann erstmal auch deaktiviert werden.
Diese Scripts finden sich in der Regel in /etc/rc.d
In meiner Slackware heisst das fuer PCMCIA verantwortliche Script rc.pcmcia
Das kann man dann in der Regel mit den Parametern start und stop ausfuehren, wobei stop fuer Dich in dem Fall jetzt wohl erstmal interessanter ist.
Aber eigentlich tendiere ich zu der Behauptung, dass der neue PCMCIA-Treiber so schlau sein sollte auch 16-Bit Ports zu unterstuetzen. Vielleicht muss irgendwas im Kernel gebastelt werden damit's laeuft.


----------



## Surma (15. Januar 2005)

hm /etc/rc.pcmcia oder /etc/rc.d gits beides net.
Seltsam, weil ich die beiden Befehle schon in anderen Tutorials gelesen hab.

Aber wenn du recht hast, das der Treiber auch mit 16-Bit umgehen koennen sollte, was kann denn dann emin Fehler sein das ich die Karte nicht hinkrieg?
Hier dann mal die alte Fragestellung:

"Nun hab ich hier ein Ur-Alt Laptop (so alt, das eine GUI nicht moeglich), mit Debian drauf. Inzwischen hab ich das Samba-Paket drauf. 

Nun gehts an die PCMCIA-Netzwerkkarte. 
Der PCMCIA-Cardmanager ist installiert und laeuft. 
Jedoch krieg ich um's verrecken die Netzwerkkarte nicht richtig installiert (und weiss auch nicht was ich falsch mache). 

Es handelt sich um eine "SiteCom Cardbus PC Card Fast Ethernet 10/100M" oder kurz: CB-001. 

Auf der Seite gibts keine Linuxtreiber dafuer, aber es scheint wohl ein Realtek8139'er Chip genutzt zu werden. Es ist mir also moeglich, den Treiber "8139too.o" in den Kernel zu packen. 
Es wird schoen ausgegeben, das der Chip "RTL-8139C" ist und eine MAC-Adresse (wobei ich nichtmal weis, ob sich die ganzen Daten TATSAECHLICH auf die Ethernnetkarte beziehen, das Laptop hat aber sonst nur noch einen Infrarotanschluss zur KOmmunikation). 

Ich dachte das waers, aber: 
Beim erneuten einstecken der Karte ertoent der teife (negative) Piepton und die Karte scheint nicht erkannt zu werden. 

Wenn ich versuche, mit "ifconfig eth0 ..." das INterface zu konfigureieren kommt eine Fehlermeldung: "SIOCSIFFLAG: Device or resource busy". 

Was mach ich falsch, wo liegt der Fehler?"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2005)

Ich hab leider nicht die Ahnung von PCMCIA, und bin jetzt (ausnahmsweise) in Windows unterwegs. (Schande ueber mich!)
Kann es sein, dass in der PCMCIA-Abteilung des Kernels eine Unterstuetzung fuer Netzwerkkarten aktiviert sein muss? Der Treiber den Du meinst "8139too.o" findet der sich in der normalen Netzwerk-Treiber-Sparte oder unter PCMCIA? Kann gut sein, dass damit 'ne PCI-Realtek gemeint ist. Sollte aus dem Pfad den Du in der Kernel-config gegangen bist nachvollziehbar sein.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2005)

Bin jetzt wieder unter Linux (wie hab ich es vermisst...) und guck grad mal durch die Kernel-config.
In der Abteilung PCMCIA finde ich was wo man 16-Bit und 32-Bit Unterstuetzung (de-)aktivieren kann.


----------



## Surma (15. Januar 2005)

*raeusper*
Wo ist die Kernelconfig?
Und muss ich dann den Kernel neu kompilieren?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2005)

Der Kernel sollte eigentlich unter /usr/src/linux zu finden sein.
In dem Verzeichnis bringt ein make menuconfig Dich in die Kernel-config.
Ja, wenn Du da was aenderst musst Du einen neuen Kernel kompilieren.


----------

